# WTF



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

these pics were posted on another forum, just thought i would show them here
http://www.flowerhornusa.com/forums/upload...-1103232559.jpg
http://www.flowerhornusa.com/forums/upload...-1103232547.jpg
http://www.flowerhornusa.com/forums/index....pe=post&id=9739


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

the first one is a painting

ive seen lobsters that big in real life(grand caymans)

and the third didnt work for me.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

the third one is definately photoshopped


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

If the first one was real, that would be a monster.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow second pic is huge!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow they are verry big


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam those things dont even look real


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The person in the second pic looks like a kid to me (clothes).
Using a kid as reference will even make a medium-sized fish or crustacean look monsterous.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

first is painting, second is real-common also, third no worky


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

a guy posted the 3rd picture on the other forum to show what a megalodons size would be like if the fish was still alive.......it's fossils have been found and it is said to be the largest creautre to ever swim the ocean.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I believe the first is real.. its a body kept in fameldahide.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

why cant you go to a restaurant and get a lobster that big?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

WOW. big ass lobster. must be good eatting


----------

